# Hagstrom Impala



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the look of this guitar. But, the first question that would come to mind for anyone I think is "what do the switches do"? 

Here's what Hagstrom says on their site:

Neck Pickup On/Off
Neck Tone On/Off
Bridge Pickup On/Off
Bridge Tone On/Off
Mute On/Off
Top (Bass Cut) On/Off
In the middle of a gig, that'd be way to confusing for me.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's the schematic for the Impala, yeah it would be a bit of a learning curve but once you picture the routing, you should be okay:


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I just noticed that the schematic is for the original, with 8 switches.


----------

